# The Influx



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fellas, have you taken note of the sudden swell of folks that want to "get in the hay business". Likely brought on by the severe drought in the Southern reaches of the country and the sudden increases in demand in those areas. This is something that we will have to deal with in the immediate future in all facets of the hay business, but most notably in quality control and supply. Its going to be interesting to say the least. Yes, we know that many will wilt due to the nature of the beast, but we will still have to deal with the inexperienced entrepreneur and the resulting product and pricing. Thoughts??

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I have seen this before several years ago. It meant an oppurtunity for custom work when the cheap equipment was always broke down. It also meant a chance to get some round bales for my cattle just for getting it off the field. Good quality hay will still bring good money but the cheap stuff that is made too dry or too wet or rained on will be discounted deeply. One summer of this and they will be getting out. Most people dont understand all that goes into making hay, let alone fighting the weatherman and his wicked sense of humor.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Every thing that can be baled is baled here.It has been that way since the disc mowers came out.So if someone is gonna get in the bussiness they need something to bale.So new guys to the hay bussiness tend to bale alot of ditch hay.

The latest is baling cornstalks.With the nice fall alot extra was baled and now the papers are full of ads with prices dropping weekly.Seen some for $18 per lg rd bale.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yea, I noticed it around here. But not as much because of grain prices. What they are doing is baling up old pastures, CRP ground, government ground, etc. One fellow here was allowed to bale about 150 acres of Corps of Engineers ground along the river after August 15th. Got 600 round bales off it. Only God knows what was in those bales, and He ain't talking. He was able to sell them for as much as $30/bale

As far as I'm concerned, it was totally junk grass hay, with a RFV of maybe 40-50, CP of maybe 4-5%. (I'd love to see a test on these bales!)

But, "A fool and his money are soon parted". The people who bought that stuff got a real cheap price, and got what they paid for!

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Yea, I noticed it around here. But not as much because of grain prices. What they are doing is baling up old pastures, CRP ground, government ground, etc. One fellow here was allowed to bale about 150 acres of Corps of Engineers ground along the river after August 15th. Got 600 round bales off it. Only God knows what was in those bales, and He ain't talking. He was able to sell them for as much as $30/bale
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, it was totally junk grass hay, with a RFV of maybe 40-50, CP of maybe 4-5%. (I'd love to see a test on these bales!)
> 
> ...


The frustrating thing is some will buy the junk hay if they "save" $20 a ton.

Some custom feedlots will buy it and mark it up to good hay price.Grind it up and blend it in.And pocket the price difference.


----------

